# Where to buy a puppy



## Shanti (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, we live in Surrey and are prepared to travel to buy the right puppy.can anyone recommend a reputable breeder? I have been looking at the Anzil web site And also jukee doodles but there are some other local adverts, prices seem to differ quite a lot ..... Any advice please


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome. 


breedersonline.com will give you breeders in your aria, also epupz. 


do you know what your after, American or English (show or working) cocker cross Toy or Mini poodle,, boy or girl, do you have a colour in mind, generation, what coat type are you after


----------



## Shanti (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, I was looking at a show cocker, although having read some threads I think that size wise an american might be better. I read some bad stuff about minature cockapoos so thought I would steer clear. Not too fused about colour, would like cream or White and black if possible and would prefer a bitch


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

It is such an exciting time for you. There is a thread in the breeding section which will help you think about finding a breeder and like Kendal says you can have a look at Breedersonline to see if there is anyone local to you. Please be sure that the breeder you choose health checks the parent dogs and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions and visit a few breeders.

Good luck with your search and ask lots of questions on here as there is a wealth of Cockapoo knowledge and experience! 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2193

Sarah


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what have you hered that is bad about the minis, we have a mix on hear of american English Toy and minis 

my i have 3 English and one american all minis, my american isnt as small as i thaugh she might be my girls are between 16" and just over 17" but her mum was a large american cocker too big to be shown.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo Shanti, as you can see I am also from Surrey. I got Dexter from a home breeder in Kent from breeders online. He is a toy but he has lots of friends who are minis and I have never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Shanti (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, thank you for your replies, when I wrote mini I meant toy ( sorry it was late and I was so excited having been looking at so many cockatoo sites ). It is a toy cockapoo that we would really like , the bit I read that was not good was on the Anzil site. Dexter I would be really interested to hear about your toy cockapoo and the breeder in Surrey.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your search xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck.. you will find your dream puppy soon

Great breed choice but dont rule out either Toy or Miniature, English or American .. just go and see some breeders and work out what mix you prefer after seeing Mum & Dad ...

Visit both professional breeders are local hobby breeders .. Breeders Online is a good place to start ... enjoy it .. this is your puppy hunt after all .... 

Oh I love looking for a new puppy xxxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi shanti, we got Dexter from Anzils just a month ago - he was from a show cocker mum & miniature poodle dad - i couldn't recommend the breeder enough - loves his dogs and always on the other end if you need him!!! Dexters a delight - a little pickle but makes us laugh! Happy hunting j


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Shanti and welcome. My Dylan is a toy poodle dad and an English working cocker mum and he is absolutely gorgeous, although a little noisy!! Dylan is large for a toy, at about 14 inches, and some of the miniatures are actually a bit smaller than him, but some are much larger, so if you are particular about what size you want, ask careful questions of the breeder, as the size seems to depend more on the mum. The smallest pups seem to be from the American cocker crosses. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Shanti (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, thank you, what size will dexter grow to ? I am on anzils list


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Anzil has a good reputation on here ... some lovely puppies on here from this breeder. 

Sorry I have no dealing with them but I trust my friends judgement on this forum xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Shanti said:


> Hi, thank you, what size will dexter grow to ? I am on anzils list


We openly suggest people look to visit at least 2 if not 3 different breeders and never take your cheque book x

Though even as breeders ourselves We would certainly recommend Anthony and Anzil - we have never heard a bad thing about him - he has lovely dogs; lovely puppies; people always say how knowledgable Anthnoy and he is now fully licensed.

Good Luck and look forward to pics in the future x

Stephen xx


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Shanti, We got Isla from Anzils two weeks ago. I can't praise this breeder enough! You get to meet all the dogs, all very calm and friendly. He's very honest about their personality and knows them well. He really does care about his dogs and his puppies. He pays attention to the detail and has covered everything, and he's a really nice guy too! When Isla came home, because she was use to a crate, it was very easy to get her to sleep in it. She cried for the first 45 minutes on the first night, then slept though till about 7, since then she's taken herself off to bed at about 8.00 and doesn't get up until about 7.00, when we get up. We don't hear a sound from her. She's great around other dogs and children, it's clear she's been socialised well. Nothing seems to phase her. She's got a really lovely temperament. Everyone loves her and makes comments when we take her out (as they do with everyones cockapoo!) I live in Kent and did a lot of research on breeders. I was recommended Anthony by a friend. I decided to go with him and do the five hour journey to get there because I couldn't find a breeder that bread show cockers any nearer that I felt completely happy about. It was well worth the journey, and I have no regrets about that. Anthony said that he expects Isla to be between 13 to 15 inches high. Penny the mother is small for a show cocker. She is a show/miniature cross. Sorry for rambling!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Shanti said:


> Hi, thank you, what size will dexter grow to ? I am on anzils list


I'm not sure how big he'll get as his mum was quite small & slender - he seems to be growing quite quick though so hopefully he'll be a bit bigger than mum so i suppose about knee high!!


----------



## Steph (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi shanti
I got Roo from Anzil too. She is a fantastic little thing...great temperament. Can't recommend him highly enough. Well worth the trip I made from France. Ithink they have some puppies available right now and a new litter ready for Sept.....
Happy hunting....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Shanti,
I have an American Miniature cross and my breeder said he would be about 14" fully grown. He is now 5 months and seems to be on track for that height. I went for American because I'd researched that they generally come up smaller than English. My experience to date, when meeting other English cross pups (both working and show types) of his age, is that it is true. However it seems it really does depend on the parent dogs as so many people here have already said. 

Good luck in your search and keep us posted when you find your dream pup. 



.


----------

